# Sony modelo hcd-gtr888



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Dic 11, 2015)

Hola Comunidad Cordial Saludo Para Todos, Solicito Diagrama De La Fuente De Poder Del Sony GTR888, Ya Que En El Manual De Servicio Que Hay Por Ay.. No Aparece Esta Parte, Y Necesito Reparar La Fuente De Este Equipo. De Ante Mano Muchas Gracias Por Toda La Colaboración Que Puedan Brindarme.
 FELIZ NAVIDAD Para Todos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 5, 2016)

tarde, pero aquí esta


----------

